# Local 3 IBEW test nyc from last week??



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Has anyone taken the local 3 ibew elec aptitude test this past week, and if so how was it. What was on it etc. any help for the guys taking the test may 18th would be great.



Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> Has anyone taken the local 3 ibew elec aptitude test this past week, and if so how was it. What was on it etc. any help for the guys taking the test may 18th would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Long and Prosper.


Yea, a lot of people took it. And they all want to get in. Those chances are diminished if they help YOU out. Of course, if you were smart enough to have realized this yourself, you wouldn't have been looking to cheat in the first place.

Good luck, you're gonna need it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you an open shop apprentice now?

Have you been studying?


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yea, a lot of people took it. And they all want to get in. Those chances are diminished if they help YOU out. Of course, if you were smart enough to have realized this yourself, you wouldn't have been looking to cheat in the first place.
> 
> Good luck, you're gonna need it.


 
WTF who said i was looking to cheat. I was just looking for some feed back as to how the test went. I've been studing my self for past month.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> . What was on it etc. Any help for the guys taking the test may 18th would be great.


 
ummmmm, you did!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> ummmmm, you did!


 
No When I said any help would be great, i was'ntb looking for answers. i just wanted feed back to how the test was. Thats it. I don't need anybodys help i can do it my self and I will. i've pasted this test before, In fact was in the union before so I'll be fine.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> No When I said any help would be great, i was'ntb looking for answers. i just wanted feed back to how the test was. Thats it. I don't need anybodys help i can do it my self and I will. i've pasted this test before, In fact was in the union before so I'll be fine.


And since being thrown out you haven't learned a thing. Good luck on this go-round, but you're not gonna last. Especially since you're worried about a test you've already taken.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And since being thrown out you haven't learned a thing. Good luck on this go-round, but you're not gonna last. Especially since you're worried about a test you've already taken.


 
i never said i was Worried at all about this test. I have taken it the past but that was a long time ago. I'm confident in what i can do in the test Monday. All i asked was what were peoples thoughts on the test from last week. just to get an idea of how the test went. I've been studying for over a month and Will pas this Test and get back into the union and do it the right way this time.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sopranocaponyc said:


> i never said i was Worried at all about this test. I have taken it the past but that was a long time ago. I'm confident in what i can do in the test Monday. All i asked was what were peoples thoughts on the test from last week. just to get an idea of how the test went. I've been studying for over a month and Will pas this Test and get back into the union and do it the right way this time.


For your own sake I hope you mean it. Not many get a second chance, because it sends the wrong message - and only makes the union's job more difficult in the future. 

On a side note: Do NOT carry your moniker or the attitude it conveys into the local. "Soprano Capo" is not only juvenile and tasteless it does NOT impress ANYONE. It is EXACTLY The kind of image and representation that's not only inaccurate, it's an insult.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> For your own sake I hope you mean it. Not many get a second chance, because it sends the wrong message - and only makes the union's job more difficult in the future.
> 
> On a side note: Do NOT carry your moniker or the attitude it conveys into the local. "Soprano Capo" is not only juvenile and tasteless it does NOT impress ANYONE. It is EXACTLY The kind of image and representation that's not only inaccurate, it's an insult.


 
What the hell are you talking about. Its just a nick name. 

the test today. There was 170 total ?'s. 1st part was 52 math,reading,some electric theory,computer stuff, and some other stuff. I hate math, the 1st part i thought was easy, then it got a bit tougher,and i just had to take my time. there was no time limit. also they weren't allowing cell phones,bags in room you had to check it in,and you had to show your ID like 3 times and they took your picture.

So i wonder if there was 170?'s what would be a passing grade. If i remember right the interview was 30 points, so that leaves the test I think you have to get a 40% out of 70% right but what Number right would u need with 170?'s and do they mark the whole test or by parts. 

also there was no shape folding, no gears,Pullies,and other stuff that i studied from that mechanical and spatial relations book.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I answered in the other thread


----------

